# Save Album locally



## alaios (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi all,
I am using Lightroom cc to rate my photos and do some basic editing tasks. I saw that there is also an  option to save an album locally.
What does it offer? Will the syncing stop? For me what is needed is the star ratings, some basic editing steps to be always synced. If now saving  the album locally speed up the processes that  I guess will be a nice addition.

If not how I can push Lightroom to write on hard disk any previews to make it faster to go  from one  picture to the other?
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2018)

It downloads the files from the cloud so they're available locally - the benefits being that you can access the photos when you're offline, and it's faster because you're accessing the photos from local storage instead of downloading them from the cloud.


----------



## alaios (Sep 28, 2018)

thanks


----------

